# Hilton's Offshore



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of subscribing to Hiltons for the upcoming season. Which chart do I need to include, edge, nipple, marlin, Petronius, ram etc. I think the new #18 is the one I want. Can someone confirm this?

thanks


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

It is the Alabama region! It should say Alabama region on the website... I dont know what number it is exactly though.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Have you looked at Florida-offshore .com ??
They have a pretty good Bluewater Map on they and you can add waypoints.


----------

